# Apple Pascal



## devin plompier (14 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je viens d'acquérir un Apple II. Aussi j'aimerais bien bidouiller dessus en Pascal.
Je sais déjà programmer en Pascal avec les principaux compilateurs actuels (Turbo Pascal, Free Pascal, GNU Pascal...). Mais y a-t-il de grosses différences entre le Pascal "actuel" et le Pascal Apple ? Si oui, y aurait-il un site en français qui les liste ?
Merci.


----------



## Flibust007 (15 Novembre 2011)

http://www.freepascal.org/


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2011)

Flibust007 a dit:


> http://www.freepascal.org/





> Free Pascal (aka FPK Pascal) *is a 32 and 64 bit* professional Pascal compiler



Pour un ordinateur 8 bits avec un adressage sur 16 ou 24 bits, ça va être pitêt un poil lourd à tirer, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2011)

devin plompier a dit:


> Mais y a-t-il de grosses différences entre le Pascal "actuel" et le Pascal Apple ?
> Merci.


Aucune différence, c'est le même et il est juste au-dessus si t'en as besoin !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2011)

Là, il y a un zebigounet qui cherche à se faire compiler en 77 passes


----------



## ergu (15 Novembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Aucune différence, c'est le même et il est juste au-dessus si t'en as besoin !



Ouais, mais combien de bits ?

Bon, je rappelle que bien que l'ambiance reste très décontractée, ici, ça n'en est pas pour autant une annexe du bar. La plaisanterie est acceptée, voire encouragée, mais à condition d'accompagner des considérations "in topic", parce que ça reste un forum technique quand même, hein, et sinon, on sombre dans le flood


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Novembre 2011)

Tu peux trouver un SDK payant ici ou bien si tu as déjà déniché un Apple Pascal, voici un site qui à l'air de donner des suppléments intéressants.


----------



## Delbert (17 Novembre 2011)

Je veux acheter des produits Apple, je voudrais en savoir plus sur le savoir, je veux être une bonne comparaison!


----------



## devin plompier (17 Novembre 2011)

Merci de vos réponses.


			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;10174482 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux trouver un SDK payant ici ou bien si tu as déjà déniché un Apple Pascal, voici un site qui à l'air de donner des suppléments intéressants.


J'ai déjà la disquette comportant le compilateur (ou du moins, je l'aurai sous peu). Le site a l'air de bien s'y connaitre.


----------

